# Baterías de silla de ruedas y su Carga.



## LOBITO (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Antes de nada quiero decir que no se si este el subforo más adecuado para ubicar este tema.
En caso de no ser así pido a los moderadores que lo trasladen a donde convenga.


Dicho esto voy a ir al grano.
Necesito ayuda y asesoramiento sobre baterias de Gel y AGM.

¿Hay alguien bastante entendido en el tema por aquí?

Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2013)

LOBITO dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Antes de nada quiero decir que no se si este el subforo más adecuado para ubicar este tema.
> En caso de no ser así pido a los moderadores que lo trasladen a donde convenga.
> ...



¿ Y por que no planteas tu consulta sin preámbulos ?


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 26, 2013)

De acuerdo; voy al grano.

Tengo que adquirir unas baterias para una silla de ruedas eléctrica; silla que es vital para mi vida diaria.
Sin ella estoy muerto.

He ojeado algunos precios (de baterías) en línea y tengo una duda con respecto al cargador y su compatibilidad.
Este es el cargador, y el conector (enchufe) de la silla.


























La duda que tengo es que "según el fabricante del cargador": "UTILICE SÓLO BATERIAS DE GEL dryfit SONNENSCHEIN"

> Eso pone el el cargador.



¿Cómo se supone qué identifica el Cargador si las baterias son o no "UTILICE SÓLO BATERIAS DE GEL dryfit SONNENSCHEIN"?

Quería saber si es posible utilizar otras baterias.

Personalmente opino que esa observación (precaución) es simplemente para incentivar el uso de baterias marca dryfit SONNENSCHEIN.
Pienso que mientras las baterias (a cargar) tengan los mismos AH (amperios hora) y V (voltios) no hay problema.
Eso creo.

¿Qué opináis vosotros?

Me da miedo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2013)

Ummmm , seguramente esté relacionado con la calidad recomendable de las baterías , las baterías Chinas serán más económicas pero . . . 

Solo en casos muy específicos (Philips) he visto que las pilas AA de dicha marca tienen un chip de reconocimiento , en caso de usar de otra marca el aparato MP3 no las cargaba , solo comercio (la excusa de ellos era que protegia de intentar cargar Alcalinas) , no creo que sea tu caso. Con respetar las características , no deberías tener problemas.

Saludos !


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 26, 2013)

¿Influye en algo que el cargador este controlado por microprocesador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2013)

En general los cargadores controlados por microcontrolador toman en cuenta un montón de parámetros para la carga-mantenimiento de "baterías de ciclado profundo" , no le veo otro motivo


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 26, 2013)

parese que se refiere al tipo de carga y el tiempo de la misma.....

http://www.sonnenschein.org/
http://www.sonnenschein.org/AGM's.htm


----------



## opamp (Nov 26, 2013)

Me parece que tiene mucho de "marketing" , es como decir : si está hecho para baterías Sonnenschein , es bueno!!!
Los voltajes , curva de carga,etc. son similares a varios cargadores de calidad reconocida .
Las baterías de Pb-acido (líquidas, gel, VRLA, AGM) , son de los productos más estandarizados a nivel mundial, lo que difieren es en su calidad (Nº de ciclos, tiempo de vida útil).


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 27, 2013)

Entendido.
Entonces casi seguro (al 99%) que no haya problemas de compatibilidad entre el cargador y las baterias.

Vale.
Voy a mirar precios tanto en GEL, como en AGM.
Otro dilema que tengo es el cargador tiene cierta tolerancia con respecto a las baterias a cargar.
Las baterias que por defecto trae de fabrica la silla de ruedas son de 30 ah y 12 v; conectadas en serie.
La cosa es he visto unas baterias de gel marca HAZE a buen precio pero de 33 ah; tengo que mirar la dimensiones a ver si me valen.

¿Con este cargador (el de las fotos) podría realizar la carga (baterias HAZE 33 ah) sin problemas de ningún tipo?


----------



## opamp (Nov 27, 2013)

No le veo problema alguno, como comentario adicional, algunos fabricantes  indican para una misma batería, por ejemplo; C10 : 100Ah,..C20 :110Ah . Como debes haber leído C10 es la Capacidad(Ah)para una descarga en 10horas y C20 para descarga en 20h.


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 27, 2013)

Según pone en el cargador (fotografías):

>Valor Nominal: 24V  6A  215W
>230V 50 Hz


¿Con esas características que abanico de ah (baterias) podría cargar normalmente y de forma segura?


¿De 28 ah  a 35 ah quizás?

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## opamp (Nov 27, 2013)

No he leído el manual, es de suponer que está protegido y limitado por sobrecorriente ,(mayores a 6A), en teoría puedes cargar baterías de mayor capacidad a las que indicas; tienes DOS limitantes el espacio que ocupan y el tiempo que toman en cargarse a "full". Para una batería de 40Ah le toma como 8 horas cargarse desde "0" al "100".


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 29, 2013)

Buenas Tardes otr vez.



¿Que cilclo de vida util (cargas) minimo me recomenadariais?

El uso de la sillas de ruedas es diario, aunque no demasiado exigente.


----------



## opamp (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola Lobito, el# de ciclos de cargas de una batería se traduce como una descarga y carga completa. Si sólo la descargas 1/3 por día , se considera que el ciclo de descarga/carga total es de 3 dias.  Hay baterías para los mismos valores nominales, por ejemplo: 12V/35Ah ; pero que duran 300Ciclos, 500Ciclos,...1000Ciclos y MAS!... Obvio, los precios son diferentes, fijate que todas las marcas te ofrecen varías "calidades" para un mismo valor nominal, (V y C). Si tu batería se te "agota" diariamente con una batería de 300Ciclos(regular), tendrías para un año aproximadamente. OJO!;hay fabricantes de los más renombrados que te ofrecen: 1000Ciclos *de vida , buscas que significa el( *  )y te encuentras que dice: para una descarga media. En realidad los 1000Ciclos "medios" son equivalentes a 500Ciclos completos.


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 29, 2013)

Gracias otra vez opamp.
Al final después de mucho buscar me he decidido por adquirir esta:

Batería de GEL Sonnenschein S12-32 (12V 32Ah)
Durabilidad Asegurada 800 ciclos ( 1 ciclo = 1 carga + 1 descarga).
Precio por unidad: 99€

Las dimensiones se adaptan pefectamente a mi silla de ruedas, y creo que también a las carateristicas de carga de el cargador (el de las fotos).
Pués sus características son: 

>Valor Nominal: 24V 6A 215W
>230V 50 Hz

Las baterias que tengo ahora mismo son de 30 ah, pero porque sean de 32 ah no creo que pase nada.

La semana que viene hago el pedido y ya os contare como me fue.
Creo no hay nada que objetar.

¿No me equivoco en nada no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Dale tranquilo 

Quizás un día compres baterías baratas y eso también forme parte de tu aprendizaje


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 29, 2013)

> Quizás un día compres baterías baratas y eso también forme parte de tu aprendizaje



Baterias baratas ya las he sufrido en alguna ocasion y terminan saliendome caras...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Viste que rápido se aprende


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 29, 2013)

> Viste que rápido se aprende



Ya te digo...
No quiero ni acordarme.
Por eso me decanto por las Sonnenschein.


----------



## opamp (Nov 29, 2013)

Lobito, muy buena marca, la C : 32 Ah es a: C10, C20, C100, C250, etc. Entre un valor dado para C10 versus un C100 puede existir hasta un 20% de diferencia. 32Ah(a C100) puede pasar a ser 27Ah( a C10 ). Fijate en el tipo de  bornes de tu batería, solicita borneras nuevas.


----------



## LOBITO (Nov 29, 2013)

> Lobito, la C : 32 Ah está dentro lo que requieres,



Gracias por confirmarmelo.
No quiero meter la pata.


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 3, 2013)

> Al final después de mucho buscar me he decidido por adquirir esta:
> 
> Batería de GEL Sonnenschein S12-32 (12V 32Ah)
> Durabilidad Asegurada 800 ciclos ( 1 ciclo = 1 carga + 1 descarga).
> Precio por unidad: 99€



He llamado para hacer el pedido y me dicen en la tienda que en vez de 32ah son de 33ah (12 - 33ah).

No creo que pase nada al cargarlas con un el cargador que tiene estas características.

>Valor Nominal: 24V 6A 215W
>230V 50 Hz

Disculpadme si soy un poco pesado, pero es no quiero quemar el cargador ni estropear las baterias pues ando escaso de dinero, y tengo que asegurarme bien de que todo es compatible y correcto.

Las baterias estan conectadas en serie (en la silla de ruedas) , y estas a su vez al cargador.

¿Que opinais?



P.D. Disculpas otra vez por tanta insistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2013)

Si es el mismo tamaño físico dale tranquilo


----------



## opamp (Dic 3, 2013)

33Ah para que medición :C10, C20, C100, etc. A menor Amp de descarga la batería te ofrece más capacidad y viceversa.


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 3, 2013)

La ficha de caracteristicas de las baterias de 12v - 33ah es esta:





Mientras que las que tenia hasta ahora tienen estas otras caracteristicas:




¿Que opinais?

¿Algun problema?

Las dimesiones bienen a ser mas o menos las mismas:

33ah-> 196 (largo) 130 (ancho) 161 (alto) -peso 10,2 kg

30ah-> 197 (largo)  132 (ancho) 161 (alto)-peso 11,10 kg


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola otra vez.

He estado invesigando y aprendidiendo un poco por mi cuenta con respecto a: 





> 33Ah para que medición :C10, C20, C100, etc. A menor Amp de descarga la batería te ofrece más capacidad y viceversa.



*Pregunta: ¿Qué significan los códigos C5, C20 y C100 en las baterías de plomo ácidas?

Una batería de 100 Ah C100 puede dar 1 Amperios durante 100 horas hasta su descarga total.
Una batería de 100 Ah C20 puede dar 5 Amperios durante 20 horas hasta su descarga total.
Una bateria de 100 Ah C5 puede dar 20 Amperios durante 5 horas hasta su descarga total.

Aunque las tres baterías tengan el mismo amperaje hora , éstas no actuan de la misma manera en
cuanto a su capacidad de carga y descarga...

La batería C100 con 20 Amperios no durará mucho tiempo.
La batería C20 con 20 Amperios durará más tiempo que la de C100.
La batería C5 con 20 Amperios durará más tiempo que la de C20.*


¿Estoy en lo cierto no?


Después de investigar y preguntar creo que si me valdrian las baterias de 33ah.

¿Como influye el fusible de 3A que leva el cargador (se ve en las fotos)?

¿De que depende que se queme o no el fusible?



Otra cosa que creo haber aprendido es que:

Si por ejemplo tengo que cargar una bateria de 12v 100 ah con un cargador preparado para ese voltaje pero con salida de menos A (de los recomendados) tardara más en cargar la bateria y nunca la dañara; como mucho lo que puede ocurrir es que aumente la vida util de esta al realizarse la carga lentamente.

Por el contrario si empleo un cargador preparado para baterias de muchos mas ah (mas A de salida del cargador) entonces lo que ocurre es que cargo la bateria mucho mas rapido de o requerido y acorto su vida util.

En ambos caso hablo de baterias de gel.

¿Estoy en lo cierto, o he metido la pata hasta el fondo?


----------



## opamp (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola Lobito, si te fijas en tu tabla, la Capacidad(Ah) de una batería no es una constante. Las normativas internacionales , nos indican la capacidad para C20: los Ah que te ofrecen son para una descarga de 20horas , en tu caso tu batería es de 29.3Ah. Si la descargas en 100horas su capacidad se eleva a 34.2Ah(116.7%) , por el contrario si la descargas en 1 hora su capacidad se reduce a 18.6Ah(63.5%) .


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 3, 2013)

¿Entonces segun me dices es como sila bateria fuese de 29 ah en vez de 33ah?




> ¿Como influye el fusible de 3A que leva el cargador (se ve en las fotos)?
> 
> ¿De que depende que se queme o no el fusible?




¿Con respecto al fusible que opinas?
Lo que no entiendo es por que si la salida maxima (amperios) del cargador es de 5A el por que tiene que tener un fusible de 3A...

¿Debo entender que la salida maxima del caragdor es de 3A (al estar el fusible)?


----------



## opamp (Dic 3, 2013)

Lobito el fusible de 3A es para la entrada de 220Vac, se le sobredimensiona,(entre 1.6 a 2 veces el amperaje de entrada). Tu cargador està limitado a 6A .


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 4, 2013)

¿Entonces el fusible de 3A es para la entrada de corriente (red electrica de la casa), y los A6 es el limite que el cargador suministra a las baterias?

Otra cosa mas que he aprendido en el foro.


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola de nuevo.

Ahora creo que lo tengo todo mucho mas claro.

1º- Bateria de 12v - 33ah >  C20 (estandar)> 29,3 ah  > Compatible con mi cargador.
2º-El fusible de 3A es para =  Toma de corriente máxima 3A.

¿Lo de la toma de corriente máxima 230v y 3A es así no?

Me lio con los tecnicismos.
Y no tienen nada que ver con los A que suministra a las baterias durante su carga.

3º-He averiguado que para calcular el valor del Fusible hay que simplemente dividir la potencia (en vatios) por 230V.
En este caso 215w / 230v = 0,934A
0,934A es lo que seria normalmente; de ahi a A3 hay margen de sobra.

¿Estoy en lo cierto en el 3º?

4º-Salida de la batería es de 24v y 6A (6A máximo) corriente de carga máxima.

¿Correcto no?



Aquí esta el cargador con sus características.

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/cargador-05-784296.html


5º-Me a comentado un vecino que con un cargador de estas características podría (en teoría) cargar (en serie > 2 baterias de 12 v y 30ah) baterias de hasta casi 50ah de una forma segura.
¿Que opinais?
Y si esto es así  ¿Para qué leches trae de serie una silla de ruedas que utiliza 2 baterias de 12 v y 30ah (conectadas en serie> 24v) un cargdor tan potente?

Mmm...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

LOBITO dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> ¿Lo de la toma de corriente máxima 230v y 3A es así no?
> 
> Me lio con los tecnicismos.
> ...


 
Si pero no , resulta que al enchufar o encender la fuente , se deben cargar unos capacitores (son como tanques de reserva o baterías de corto plazo) y eso tiene un consumo bastante elevado




> 4º-Salida de la batería es de 24v y 6A (6A máximo) corriente de carga máxima.
> ¿Correcto no?
> Aquí esta el cargador con sus características.
> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/cargador-05-784296.html
> ...


 
Una batería se carga de manera segura a un 10% de su capacidad , lo que no es rápido , ya que tardaría 10 horas.

Si el cargador puede dar hasta 6 Amperes , maravilloso , quiede decir que no le escatimaron nada  Seguramente tenga un microprocesador dentro que analice el estado de carga y siga determinados (3 o 4 ) procedimientos , carga a corriente constante , luego flote a una tensión , luego flote a otra y luego no me acuerdo  , el que la tiene clara es Nilfred.

Me parece que vos querés hacerte la silla de competición y no nos querés contar la parte del turbocompresor 

Saludos !


----------



## opamp (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola Lobito, encuentras sillas con baterias de 24V(2x12V)desde : 12Ah hasta 100Ah y los cargadores de 2A, 3A,.., 20A. Encuentras cargadores con carga normal(8horas aprox) y rápida(4horas aprox).


----------



## LOBITO (Dic 15, 2013)

> Seguramente tenga un microprocesador dentro que analice el estado de carga



Efectivamente que tiene microprocesador.

Otra cosa que me choca de los fabricantes de baterias es que (en este caso) las vendan como de 33ah y resulta que (a C20) sean de 29,3 ah 

Si C20 es el estandar internacional más empleado para fijar los ah no se por qué no son más claros y la publicitan directamente como de 29,3 ah.

¡Sería más fácil para todos!


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 7, 2014)

Buenas Noches.

Hace algunas semanas compre unas baterías de Gel Puro(12 v 30 ah) y las coloque en el vehículo eléctrico (silla de ruedas) para el que iban destinadas y han funcionado de maravilla hasta esta mañana.
Estando en proceso de carga (con un cargador inteligente controlado por microprocesador)  me percato de que las baterías están calientes y que desprenden un olor raro.
Decido desconectar en cargador y oigo como un burbujeo dentro de las baterías.
Estaban muy calientes, el liquido de su interior estaba como hirviendo, desprendían un olor raro y tenían fugas de algo parecido a agua por la parte superior (donde se supone que están selladas).
Nunca me a ocurrido algo similar.
En una ocasión se estropearon (no admitían carga) al poco de comprarlas pero no desprendían ningún líquido ni olor.

Voy a decirselo al vendedor; pues están en garantía.


¿Qué se supone que ha fallado?

Tengo que deciros que el cargador funciona perfectamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2014)

LOBITO dijo:
			
		

> Buenas Noches.
> 
> Hace algunas semanas compre unas baterías de Gel Puro(12 v 30 ah) y las coloque en el vehículo eléctrico (silla de ruedas) para el que iban destinadas y han funcionado de maravilla hasta esta mañana.
> Estando en proceso de carga (con un cargador inteligente controlado por microprocesador)  me percato de que las baterías están calientes y que desprenden un olor raro.
> ...



El    cargador     .


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 7, 2014)

> El cargador .



Ya te digo que el cargador funciona perfectamente.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 7, 2014)

Pues dile al vendedor que no sirvio la bateria pero reemplaza el cargador


----------



## zopilote (Mar 7, 2014)

Todo apunta al cargador, que debe tener demaciado voltaje, una descripcion de su cargador como la carga maxima que suministra, por que una carga rapida solo lo realizan los que se dicen inteligentes pero estos deberian tener una sonda de temperatura para evitar el recalentamiento de las baterias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola!, una pregunta!, el cargador es acorde a dichas baterias?, has utilizado ese cargador anteriormente con el mismo tipo de baterias?, si ésto es así!, como sabes que el cargador funciona correctamente?.
Conclusión!, el cargador está dañado o bien, has colocado las baterías en polaridad incorrecta!
Además, dificilmente te acepten las baterías como gtía, ocurriendo una falla así.
Pues si las baterías (supuestamente nuevas) estuviesen estropeadas o bien no almacenan carga(resistencia interna muy alta), o bien pueden contener placas en cortocircuito(muy poco probable), por lo tanto el cargador debería informar de algún problema.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 8, 2014)

Simple, el cargador puede estar bueno, las baterías también, pero ese matrimonio no funciona.

Hay que llevar el cargador y las baterías al almacén y que ellos comprueben si el cargador es el adecuado para las nuevas baterías, 
(hay baterías diseñadas para determinada corriente de carga y mueren muy fácil con las cargas Quick.
Los cargadores pueden ser muy inteligentes pero no se las saben todas
lease: cada tipo de batería requiere un proceso de carga distinto, no puedes cargar baterias con más corriente de la necesaria.

Probablemente las baterías nuevas no eran tan parecidas a las originales


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 8, 2014)

Aquí está el cargador.
















Si he utilizado el cargador antes; siempre he utilizado ese cargador.
Con otar marca de baterías, pero de características similares (casi iguales).
Es más, llevaba mes y medio cargando estas baterías con el citado cargador y todo correcto.
Las luces que indican el proceso de carga y demás funcionan perfectamente.



> Hay que llevar el cargador y las baterías al almacén y que ellos comprueben si el cargador es el adecuado para las nuevas baterías,



Las baterías las he comprado por internet, y aunque no las hubiera comprado por internet en la zona donde yo vivo no hay tiendas ni distribuidores que vendan directamente al cliente.
Os parecerá mentira pero es todo por catalogo a un distribuidor de dios sabe donde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Todas las baterías tienen el mismo problema simultaneamente Lobito ? Considerando que usa mas de una ?


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 8, 2014)

> Todas las baterías tienen el mismo problema simultaneamente Lobito ? Considerando que usa mas de una ?



Disulpa, pero no te entiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Usa una sola batería de 12V 30A-h ?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 8, 2014)

lo que entiendo es que si todas las que compraste se dañaron o solo una.

¿y como las conectaste al cargador? ¿en serie, en paralelo o de una en una?


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 8, 2014)

Utiliza 2 baterías de 12 v y 30 ah conectadas en serie.
He hablado con un vecino y un cuñado suyo que tiene algo de experiencia en el tema va a intentar mirarlas a ver junto con el cargador.


Lo que no se si es en teoría posible que el cargador tenga un comportamiento errático de tal forma funcione bien en un determinado proceso de carga, y mal en otro al azar.
¿Es eso posible?

¿O por el contrario si funciona bien como se podría justificar lo ocurrido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Re pregunto , la falla ocurrió en ambas baterías al mismo momento ?


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 8, 2014)

> Re pregunto , la falla ocurrió en ambas baterías al mismo momento ?


 

Me explico.
Ambas baterías exalavan vapor, agua o lo sea (lo limpie rapidamente con el temor de que fuera ácido) no te puedo decir que era exactamente.
También desprendían algo de olor a azufre o fósforo y estaban muy pero que muy calientes.
También de digo que las baterías aún conservan carga (no se en que grado) pues las desconecte para que se enfriaran.
La cuestión es que ahora en frío las he examinado y no veo que haya nada roto por la parte superior que se supone que salió ese vapor.

¿Pueden tener algún tipo de valvula interior que si se calientan mucho expulse vapor?


No lo se chicos; es un lío muy raro.
Un rompecabezas que me está dando muchos dolores de cabeza; por no hablar de lo que puede costar....
Y la economía está muy complicada como para afrontar gastos extra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Si , debajo de unas tapas tienen otras tapas-válvula de goma , cómo para que no levante presión y reviente la batería .

Lava todo con bastante agua caliente *con alguna cucharadita de bicarbonato de sodio* , el líquido si contiene ácido.

Si no hubo un error de conexión invertida , *apuesto a que el problema es del cargador* , ya que ambas baterías tuvieron el mismo problema al mismo tiempo.

Hasta que lo resuelvas, podrias poner una lámpara de camión-bus de unos 75 a 100 Watts en serie con una de las conecciones , cómo para limitar la carga a un máximo de 3 o 4 Amperes. Ojo que ésto sería una chapuza de emergencia nada más

Saludos !


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 8, 2014)

> Si no hubo un error de conexión invertida



¿Con lo de conexión invertida te refieres a que estén bien conectadas en serie no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Me refería a que no las hubieran conectado al revés para cargarlas , aunque el cargador se "enchufa" a la silla no ? No es con pinzas no ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

LOBITO dijo:
			
		

> ¿Con lo de conexión inverti...



 lleva todo al vendedor y no digas nada que preguntaste en un FORO ni nada solo di que algo fallo y que necesitas eso nada mas... y después preguntate todo lo que quiera, no tiene sentido averiguar que paso ya el problema lo tienes y las baterías no tienen reparación y ese cargador tampoco.

saludo te lo doy mas como consejo que como ayuda...


----------



## zopilote (Mar 8, 2014)

Ya te comentaron que los cargadores rapidos y dizque inteligentes no se llevan bien con los todas las baterias. Por que las someten a una corriente de carga muy elevada, haciendoles recalentar y como la tuya no tiene sensor de temperatura, no sabe cuando detenerse y tiende a hervir a las baterias. Lo aconsejable en tu caso es cargar las baterias a un regimen de carga que aconsejan los fabricantes que es la carga de la bateria a un regimen del 10% del amperaje de la bateria, en tu caso de 3 A.


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 16, 2014)

> Me refería a que no las hubieran conectado al revés para cargarlas , aunque el cargador se "enchufa" a la silla no ? No es con pinzas no ?



El cargador se enchufa directamente a la silla; no se utilizan pinzas.

Si la silla funciona correctamente y en otras ocasiones las baterías se han cargado directamente todo tiene que estar conectado correctamente; no cabe otra.
¿Esto último es correcto no?
No soy un experto pero creo que no hay más caminos.

Voy a poneros al día al respecto de la avería.
El conocido que iba a revisar las baterías y el cargador se decanta (igual que vosotros) por el cargador como fuente de los problemas.
He probado la silla (junto con las baterías) y las baterías (aunque hayan sufrido algún daño) funcionan perfectamente y tienen bastante autonomía (dentro de lo que cabe).
He recorrido 4,5 Km tranquilamente.

Vamos a ver como soluciono este entuerto; al menos para salir al paso.
Lo más seguro es que el problema del cargador sea que comienza a cargar las baterías y no detecta cuando la carga esta completa.
Al no detectarla sigue cargándolas hasta que las fríe.
¿Estáis todos de acuerdo?

Siendo esto así había pensado en conectar el cargador a la silla (baterías incluidas) y realizar una carga supervisando en todo momento tanto la temperatura de las baterías, como el tiempo que se tardan en cargar.
Para de esta forma desconectarlas antes de que calienten.
Me han dicho que en principio esto sería posible.

¿Qué opináis?
¿Alguna objeción?


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 16, 2014)

Es una opción, buena para llegar a una conclusión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Comprate un tester o un voltímetro digital y concluis la carga cuando acuse 13,8 a 14,2 cada batería , o 27,6 a 28,4 ambas en serie 

Por una recalentada sola no creo que se hayan dañado , no mucho al menos.

La carga debería ser de 10 y no mas de 12 horas.

Unos mensajes mas arriba te había aconsejado de poner una lámpara de 24 V (las de camiones o buses) de unos 75 o 100 watts para limitar la carga a 3 o 4 Amperes máximo . . . como solución de emergencia , se pondría en serie con uno de los cables de salida del cargador.

También podrian ser dos lámparas dicroicas o bipin de 12V 50Watts en serie.



Saludos !


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 16, 2014)

> La carga debería ser de 10 y no mas de 12 horas



No solía tardar tanto...
En unas 8 horas estaban listas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahh Ok , es una carga "rapidita" de unos 4 o 5 Amperes promedio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola a todos para mi ese cargador estas sobrecargando las puebres baterias , donde lo mejor seria agregar en serie un Amperimetro y medir qual es la amplitud desa carga , la qual deve sener 10% de la amperage final de la bateria para una carga lenta y sadia para els , asi no sacrificando su vida util , la sugerenecia de Dosmetros en agregar una lampara en serie tanbien es mui bienvenida y incluso economica.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 17, 2014)

> Lo más seguro es que el problema del cargador sea que comienza a cargar las baterías y no detecta cuando la carga esta completa.
> Al no detectarla sigue cargándolas hasta que las fríe.
> ¿Estáis todos de acuerdo?



SI estoy de acuerdo que ese es el problema. lo que podes hacer es un circuito entre el cargador y la batería que cuando llegue a la carga ideal corte un relay... creo que mas arriba lei una solucion similar no se si igual

saludo


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola de Nuevo.
Ayer por la mañana puse a cargar las baterías con el susodicho cargador.
Tras 10 horas seguidas de carga el cargador realizo su labor correctamente y ceso cuando la carga estuvo completa.
Controle la temperatura de las baterías en todo momento, y no hubo nada que reseñar.
Posteriormente puse la silla a andar y todo bien.
Me hace gracia que ayer la carga fue correcta.
No lo entiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2014)

Encima se pone caprichoso 

Lo que te describí de la lámpara protegería a la batería en caso de falla del caprichoso cargador , y no afectaría la carga 

Saludos !


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 18, 2014)

No tengo ni una lampara de 24 voltios y tampoco tester.
Gracias igualmente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2014)

LOBITO dijo:
			
		

> No tengo ni una lampara de 24 voltios y tampoco tester.
> Gracias igualmente.



 madre de Dios


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 24, 2014)

He vuelto a realizar una carga completa y todo ha ido perfecto.
Temperatura y proceso correctos.
En 9 horas y medio estaba todo listo.
Me quedaré con la duda de saber que ocurrió aquel fatídico día.
Por el momento y hasta nuevo aviso todo correcto.
Así que nada.
Muchas gracias y disculpad las molestias.

Chao.


----------



## LOBITO (Abr 29, 2014)

Buenas Noches.

Hace no mucho tiempo iniciaba y participaba en este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/baterias-carga-108303/


ha pasado algún tiempo y el cargador no me ha vuelto a hacer daño en las baterías, pero no funciona bien.
Ayer por la tarde le puse a cargar y las luces que indican la carga estaban apagadas.
Comprobé que estaba bien conectado a la red, y que el fusible que tiene no estuviese quemado, y lo des enchufe de la red.
Lo volví a enchufar y en esta ocasión si parecía funcionar bien.
Cargo las baterías bien y sin problemas.
Pero he perdido la confianza en él y voy a comprar uno nuevo; no quiero mas dolores de cabeza.
He mirado cuando compré el cargador, así como su fecha de fabricación (conservo toda la documentación), y se fabrico en mayo de 1999.
Yo lo compré en junio de 1999.
No se cual es la vida útil estimada de un cargador, ni como suelen fallar.
A mi corto entender creo que este a durado bastante.

Bueno voy a al grano y me dejo de rodeos.
A ver si entre todos me ponéis al día.
Las características del cargador son:

> 24V 6A 215W
> 230V 50 Hz
Controlado por microprocesador.
Válido para cargar baterías de gel de alta calidad (Sonnenschein y Mk por ejemplo).
La silla utiliza 2 baterías (en serie) de 12 voltios y 30 ah (30 ah +o-).

Voy con la primera pregunta.
Un vecino tiene una silla de ruedas eléctrica para su padre (anciano) con un cargador de:

> 24V  8A 250W
> 230V 50Hz
Al parecer carga baterás de 50 Ah.

¿Con este segundo cargador (o uno igual) podría cargar baterías de solo 30 ah sin dañar ni el cargador, ni las baterías?
Tiene más potencia 250W por 215W del original, y 8A en vez de 6A.

¿Qué opinaís?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Que baterías usa la silla de su vecino ?

No te animás a abrir el cargador y revisarle-cambiarle los capacitores electrolíticos que serían lo que se envejece y desvaloriza ?


----------



## LOBITO (Abr 30, 2014)

> Que baterías usa la silla de su vecino ?
> 
> No te animás a abrir el cargador y revisarle-cambiarle los capacitores electrolíticos que serían lo que se envejece y desvaloriza ?





La silla de mi vecino utiliza baterias de gel de 50ah.
Y no; no me animo a revisarle los capacitadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Podría ser demasiado para tus baterías de 30 A


----------



## LOBITO (Abr 30, 2014)

Gracias por ayudarme.



> Podría ser demasiado para tus baterías de 30 A


¿Qué es lo que se tiene en cuenta?

Los W o los A del cargador.

¿Ambas cosas?

Me refiero a que norma mnemotécnica se sigue...
Tantos W son ideales para unas baterías de tantos ah.
Tantos A corresponden a baterias de tantos ah


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Carga lenta , 12 horas al 10% de la capacidad de la batería , para 30 Ampere-hora , sería de 3 Amperes.

Carga no tan lenta , 6 horas al 20% de la capacidad de la batería , para tus 30 Ampere-hora serían 6 Amperes.

Cargas más rápidas solo se utilizarían cómo emergencia , no diariamente.

El cargador de tu vecino , tiene alguna regulación accesible ?


----------



## opamp (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola LOBITO, para el tema de silla de ruedas electrica,se asume un tiempo de carga de compromiso entre disponibilidad de la sillay tiempo de vida de las baterias, la mayoria de fabricantes asumen 5HORAS el tiempo de recarga completa, en tu caso para 30Ah corresponde 6A de carga, para baterias de 40Ah le corresponde  8A, 5HORAS de carga se considera carga semirapida.


----------



## LOBITO (May 1, 2014)

> El cargador de tu vecino , tiene alguna regulación accesible ?



No tiene ningún tipo de regulación accesible.
Tendré que buscar/comprar un nuevo cargador.
Y que ademas (como el que tengo; aunque no funcione bien) esté controlado por microprocesador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2014)

Si te conseguis algún cargador prestado , o te hacés uno de emergencia con un transformador de 24V 6A , un puente de díodos y una lámpara de 24V 100W , te daríamos soporte para que le cambies los capacitores electrolíticos al tuyo , con lo cual quedaría nuevo-renovado.

Saludos !


----------



## LOBITO (May 2, 2014)

> Si te conseguis algún cargador prestado , o te hacés uno de emergencia con un transformador de 24V 6A , un puente de díodos y una lámpara de 24V 100W , te daríamos soporte para que le cambies los capacitores electrolíticos al tuyo , con lo cual quedaría nuevo-renovado.




Hoy por hoy la única opción viable es adquirir uno nuevo.
No descarto más adelante intentar arreglar (o reutilizar) éste.

He estado ojeando algunos cargadores por internet, y no encuentro de 24v 6a con el conector que necesito.
Todos los que veo son de más amperaje.


----------



## LOBITO (May 16, 2014)

De forma temporal he conseguido un cargador (prestado) igual al averiado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2014)

Ya le quitaste los tornillos y le sacaste fotos ?


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola Otra vez.




> Ya le quitaste los tornillos y le sacaste fotos ?



Todavía no.
Tendría que cortar remaches con una radial, y ahor amismo esoty un poco depre buscando una solucion (un cargador nuevo).
Es jodido lo depender de una silla de ruedas...


He estado buscando cargadores en internet y...
De 24 v 6 amperios no he encontrado ni uno.
Aparte de eso he encontrado muchos de 24v 5a, y algunos con un conector "NEUTRIK NC3MX"
Que es conector que admite la silla.
Ya os digo que sólo he encontrado de 5A y menos (4A)...

Voy al grano.
Si por ejemplo intento cargar 2 baterias de 30 ah (conectadas en serie) con un cargador de 24v y 8 A lo mas provable es que las queme no tardando.
Eso ya lo he entendido y está descartado.

Como un cargador de mas amperios no es recomendado me voy a uno de menos.
Pongamos que utilizo un cargador de baterias de 24V 5A (el original era de 24V y 6A) para intentar cargar dos baterias de 30ah conectadas en serie.

¿Sufriría mucho un caragdor de 24V y 5A para cargar 2 baterias de 30ah conectadas en serie, o simplemente tardaría mas que unos de 6A?

Esa es la principal duda que tengo.
Si utilizo un cargador de mas A quemo las baterias y si es demasiado pequeño en A sufre el cargador durante la carga.
O al menos así es en teoría.
¿Qué opináis?

Por otro lado he estado recolectando informacion del viejo cargador (y la silla de ruedas) para intentar encontrar una solución.
Por parte de la silla he podido averiguar que utiliza un conector que se denomina tecnicamente "NEUTRIK NC3MX"
Y mas concretamente tiene una pegatina que indica:

24 V CHARGER INPUT
        PIN1 CHARGER POSITIVE
        PIN2 CHARGER NEGATIVE
        PIN3 DRIVE INHIBIT/PROGRAMMER



     USE NEUTRIK NC3MX
      MATING PLUG
     13 A rmx MAX


-------------------------------------------
Que traducido viene a ser:


ENTRADA DEL CARGADOR 24V

PIN1 CARGA POSITIVA
PIN2 CARGA NEGATIVA
PIN3 UNIDAD BLOQUEO / PROGRAMADOR

UTILIZAR EL ENCHUFE CORRESPONDIENTE
NEUTRIK NC3MX

Y aquí es donde me viene la duda:

 13 A rmx MAX

¿Esto se traduce como que esta toma admite como máximo 13A (amperios)?


Y por último una información que he leido en el manual de instrucciones del mi viejo (y estropeado cargador).
Aconseja el valor del cargador en A dependiendo del tamaño de las baterias en ah.
(las baterias estan conectadas en serie, y el cargador es de 24V)

Tamaño de las baterias     A del cargador.

20-30 ah                        4,0 o 6,0 A
32-48 ah                        6,0 A
50-65 ah                        8,0 o 10,0 A


¿Qué opináis?
¿Estoy dando palos de ciego o voy aprendiendo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2014)

Los remaches se pueden cortar con taladro y una mecha común y corriente de entre unos 3 a 5 mm , le metés en el medio del remache , es facil , solo comiendo la cabeza de aluminio.

Si el cargador es mas chico *solo tardará mas* pero *no debería arruinarse*.

Si el cargador es mas grande , le hace carga rápida y la va arruinando de a poco



> 13 A rmx MAX
> 
> ¿Esto se traduce como que esta toma admite como máximo 13A (amperios)?


 
Exacto 



> PIN3 UNIDAD BLOQUEO / PROGRAMADOR


 
Habría que ver dónde va conectado eso


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 23, 2014)

> Habría que ver dónde va conectado eso



Mañana lo miro y os digo como van los cables...


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola otra vez.

He desmontado el conector del que estamos hablando, y el "PIN3 UNIDAD BLOQUEO / PROGRAMADOR" esta conectado al cable negativo.
Me explico mejor.
Del cargador sale un cable que a su vez contiene otros dos; uno azul y otro rojo.
Y estan conectados de la siguiente forma.





 Subido en subir imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola Lobito , o sea que solo se trata de un cable que tiene dos conductores , rojo y azul (el azul conectado a dos pines, 2 y 3 ) ?


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 24, 2014)

> Hola Lobito , o sea que solo se trata de un cable que tiene dos conductores , rojo y azul (el azul conectado a dos pines, 2 y 3 ) ?



Efectivamente.
Yo pensaba que serían tres conductores, pero no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

Eso facilita *enormemente* la tarea  , es solo un cargador de dos cables


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 27, 2014)

Buenas Tardes.

Acabod .e dar con un caragdor que en principio se asemeja más a las caracteristicas de cargador original.

El cargador original tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:

24V
6A
215W
50 Hz

El que acabo de encontrar:

24V
6A
210W
50Hz

Se trata de un caragdor para baterias de movilidad con carag en 3 etapas y válido para baterias de gel.





 Subido en subir imagenes


El principal problema que veo es el como averiguar si las polaridad de las patillas coincide con el conector hembra de mi silla de ruedas.


----------



## opamp (Jun 27, 2014)

Lobito, hay tester digitales de algunos Euros. Medirias en la hembra y listo.


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 14, 2018)

Hola.


Utilizo una silla de ruedas eléctrica para mi vida diaria.
Ve vez en cuando (de pascuas a ramos) destapo los contenedores delas baterías y mido el voltaje con mi Fluke.
La cuestión es que destapar esos contenedores es muy costoso y pesado y necesito medir el voltaje sin acceder directamnete a las baterías.
Las baterias están conectadas en serie con unos conectores anderson (valga la redundancia).
El problema es que no hay forma de saber la polaridad de esos conectores anderson.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

El tester mide igual , si estás midiendo al revés le pondrá - menos 

-24V en vez de 24V


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Supongo que te refieres a estos conectores




Suelen estar marcados en el cuerpo y como este caso cables de colores, como es en tu caso?


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 15, 2018)

Son unos conectores como esos, si.
El problema es que todos los cables son negros y encima van enfundados; no hay forma de saber cual es cual.
Yo quiero medir el voltaje batería por batería.
Desecnhufo los conectores anderson, pero no se cual es la polaridad correcta; no quiero dañar el multímetro.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2018)

En los digitales no hay problema supongamos que la batería que mides tiene 11.8V si lo pones de una forma te medira 11.8V en el display y si inviertes las puntas aparecera -11.8V, si te aparece un signo negativo implica tan solo que las puntas estan invertidas y no hay peligro para el multímetro, No es lo mismo que con los de aguja.
En muchos en la carcasa plástica suelen estar marcados los signos, por su forma es un conector polarizado, es decir no se puede conectar al reves, si miras el conector de frente y los arcos están hacia arriba y el positivo a la derecha, en todos mirandolo así estara a la derecha, eso te puede servir de referencia o incluso una vez individualizado marcarlos


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 15, 2018)

> En muchos en la carcasa plástica suelen estar marcados los signos, por su forma es un conector polarizado, es decir no se puede conectar al reves, si miras el conector de frente y los arcos están hacia arriba y el positivo a la derecha, en todos mirandolo así estara a la derecha, eso te puede servir de referencia o incluso una vez individualizado marcarlos




Los conectores anderson tienen marcada la polaridad, pero no cuadra.
Te explico el porque.

Se trata de 2 baterías de 12 conectadas en serie (+-+-).
¿De acuerdo?


Si cojo el conector anderson y lo desenchufo, va conectado ++ y --, con lo cual ya me deja descolocado.

Mi multimetro es este: Fluke 17B + multímetro Digital sonda TL75 prueba + funda bolsa en Multímetros de Herramientas en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
>


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2018)

No hay absolutamente ningún riesgo en medir  aún con la polaridad invertida , cómo ya te dije , sólo marcará negativo para indicarte que la polaridad es inversa al color (rojo y negro) de las puntas


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No hay absolutamente ningún riesgo en medir aún con la polaridad invertida , cómo ya te dije , sólo marcará negativo para indicarte que la polaridad es inversa al color (rojo y negro) de las puntas



En ese caso, si el multímetro no corre  ningún peligro, me habeís alegrado el día.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2018)

Eso fue lo que te puse más arriba y te puse un ejemplo


----------



## LOBITO (Sep 5, 2018)

Recientemente he comprado una fuente de alimentación (cargador de baterías) para mi silla de ruedas electrica.

Quería dotarla de uno o varios fusibles de seguridad.
Para ello tenía pensado el utilizar portafusibles aereos con los típicos fusibles cilíndricos de vidrio.

¿Qué diferencias hay entre colocar el fusible a la entrada o salida (de corriente) de la fuente de alimentación?


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 5, 2018)

a la entrada protege a la fuente, a  la salida protege a la carga, en ambas ambas se protegen


----------



## LOBITO (Sep 5, 2018)

> en ambas ambas se protegen



Eso me gusta, lo raro es que nunca he visto un cargador (o fuente de alimentación) con fusibles tanto en la entrada como en la salida.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Porque si lo pones en un lado no es necesario en el otro, un sobre consumo en el secundario producira un sobreconsumo en el primario.....


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola de nuevo. He estado mirando algunos portafusibles pero no me gustan.

¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿Alguien sabría dónde puedo encontrar un enchufe macho (europeo) con fusible incluido?
He visto algunos modelos del Reino Unido (3 clavillas), pero no del europeo...

Si encontrase algo parecido pero con 2 clavillas europeas...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2018)

LOBITO dijo:


> Eso me gusta, lo raro es que nunca he visto un cargador (o fuente de alimentación) con fusibles tanto en la entrada como en la salida.



Quizas no lo viste porque los tienen internamente, en el circuito (fuente SMPS) o en el transformador como fusible termico.

Yo creo que con uno de estos



Y un termocontraible quedaria joya


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 9, 2018)

¿Uno de esos aguanta 250v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

Si , tranquilo  , hay fusibles de esos de los Amperes que quieras por 250 Vac


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 9, 2018)

Ya se que el fusible aguanta de sobra.
Me refiero a si el portafusibles aguanta por ejemplo 250v y 10 amperios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

Ummmm  quizás haya que cambiarle el resorte , ya que funciona  presionando axialmente las puntas del fusible . . .  quizás mejor uno de automotor que no son para 250 Vac


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 9, 2018)

Ese es el problema, que no aguantan 250 voltios.
Mi problema tiene dificil solucion...


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 10, 2018)

yo modificaria el de resorte soldando un cable que soporte 250v 10a a los pads del portafusibles directamente para ambos lados, asi el cable estara conectado directo al pad y el resorte solo hara su funcion de hacer fuerza , ah y tambien aplanar un poco los pads para que agarren mas fusible ya que los pads vienen un poco curvos, o si no fabricarte un portafusible con estas terminales
porta fusible americano 250v 10a
seria cuestion agregaras aislacion, o si no usas este tipo de portafusibles pero le fabricas una recamara de la que salgan los dos cables y que este sellada, puede ser un pvc a la medida o algo parecido que sea plastico y resistente, lo dejas bien pegado y vuala xd


----------



## LOBITO (Oct 10, 2018)

Tendre que hacerme uno (casero) con el porta fusible americano 250v 10a; n¡o me queda otra.

Lo dicho, salvo que encuentre una mejor opción (cosa que veo poco probable) tendré improvisar un portafusibles casero a la medida de mis necesidades.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------

